# Best photography magazine



## sarincv (Jul 15, 2008)

guys...I'm very much interested in photography and I'm looking for an international magazine that is available in India.....

Can  ypu plz suggest some???


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 15, 2008)

Better Photography.


----------



## sarincv (Jul 15, 2008)

k...I've heard of that........
der is a magazine called nature's best photography. Is this magazine available here in India?
have you heard of this magazine??? if yes, how is it?
*www.naturesbestmagazine.com


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 15, 2008)

^^They are providing you an option of home delivery outside US and Canada as well. But look at the price: Dollar 60 for 4 issues


----------



## sarincv (Jul 16, 2008)

oh.........
I found two more

*www.outdoorphotographer.com/

*www.popphoto.com/popularphotography/

Are these magazines available here???


----------



## chitvan (Apr 6, 2009)

Practical Photography is the best....


----------

